# Liquid accutane



## james-27 (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys how are you taking your Isotretinoin? I have taken a few doses (10mg ED) now and this stuff taste absolutely awful! I almost cant stomach it. I thought about mixing it in my protein shake?


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't taken it yet but a lot of the rc's taste like ass. I just shoot it down the back of my throat and take a sip of water if its that bad, but otherwise just man up! lol


----------



## Dannie (Jul 23, 2011)

Just have it with Pepsi. 
Pepsi makes everything taste yummy.


----------



## james-27 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha it taste like rubbing alcohol.


----------



## minimal (Jul 23, 2011)

It tastes better if you stop being a pussy. GICH!


----------



## james-27 (Jul 23, 2011)

> It tastes better if you stop being a pussy.



You have a legitimate point bro.


----------



## minimal (Jul 23, 2011)

I just drank 20mg like a boss.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> I just drank 20mg like a boss.


 
This is what I do every morning, I have about a month left then I'm gonna use this:

Isotretinion 20mg 40 pills - ManPower Nutrition


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> This is what I do every morning, I have about a month left then I'm gonna use this:
> 
> Isotretinion 20mg 40 pills - ManPower Nutrition



I heard few good things about them. Pleeeese let us know if it's legit.


----------



## sjk (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> This is what I do every morning, I have about a month left then I'm gonna use this:
> 
> Isotretinion 20mg 40 pills - ManPower Nutrition


 
Killer price MR Big. Keep us posted


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> I heard few good things about them. Pleeeese let us know if it's legit.



There gtg I have been taken there version in 30mgs a day one 10 mg one 20 mg and It is been two months it's deffinetly working


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> There gtg I have been taken there version in 30mgs a day one 10 mg one 20 mg and It is been two months it's deffinetly working



thanks bruh.  Any experience with their AIs or SERMs?


----------



## james-27 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> This is what I do every morning, I have about a month left then I'm gonna use this:
> 
> Isotretinion 20mg 40 pills - ManPower Nutrition



*Are these guys in the US?* I have enough liquid Iso for 180 or so. I'll need a little more to finish a 6 month cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

Chase it with a drink


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 24, 2011)

james-27 said:


> *Are these guys in the US?* I have enough liquid Iso for 180 or so. I'll need a little more to finish a 6 month cycle.


 
Yes they are, pay with Greendot moneypak, and I received my order in 3 days!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 24, 2011)

minimal said:


> I heard few good things about them. Pleeeese let us know if it's legit.


 
I read a lot of reviews before ordering, I'm sure it's legit, but I will let you all know for sure!



sjk said:


> Killer price MR Big. Keep us posted


 
Will do! Shipping was only $10 also!


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jul 24, 2011)

I am also taking exEmestane  25 mg also bought the 12.5 mg they are pretty easy to deal with fast shipping


----------



## james-27 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks bro's


----------



## james-27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey what are you guys doing for your dry lips? Mine are super dry/chapped. I'm only taking 10mg ED


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 3, 2011)

james-27 said:


> Hey what are you guys doing for your dry lips? Mine are super dry/chapped. I'm only taking 10mg ED


 
Chapstick, blistex, carmex, all work well!


----------



## james-27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome, was just curious if there was something better the norm.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2011)

Carmex every hour all day.


----------



## james-27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I been on 10mg ED accutane for just about a month now. Today was my first dose of NPP 100mg. I have read the running tren and accutane together was not a good idea. I'm curious if this goes for NPP as well. After my shot today I felt like shit, nauseous, heart racing out of control, and shortness of breath. Any ideas


----------

